# game thread, Bulls vs Pacers ,Jan 22, 2007, CSN, 6 pm



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Indiana Pacers hope a home date with the Chicago Bulls on Monday is just what they need to break a season-high four-game losing streak.
> 
> Indiana (20-20) has dominated Chicago (23-18) at home since March 1999, winning 15 of 16 meetings by an average of 12.6 points. The Pacers' lone loss in that span came last Jan. 21, and including that defeat, they've dropped four of the last five overall matchups with the Bulls.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070122/CHIIND/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>23 - 18 (.561)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Indiana Pacers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 20 (.500)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.438</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>96.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.453</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>O'Neal, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Granger, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Tinsley, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dunleavy, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Murphy, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Diogu, I</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Daniels, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>McLeod, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Foster, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Armstrong, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Baston, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marshall, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harrison, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Greene, O</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Rick Carlisle</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Thabo jersey goes for win #1:

Bulls 100
Pacers 91


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Bulls 105
Pacers 84


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll be at this game tonight...heading there now.

Bulls 104
Pacers 83


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am interested in seeing the "new look" Pacers play. The game is on the pacer network in my area.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i predict...

*illinois>indiana.*

tonight anyway. the bull will rebound from their disgraceful effort - or lack thereof - v. the jazzes. 


:bananallama:

oh, and WHERE THE HELL IS MY AVATAR?? why am i unable to upload one today? help!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i predict...
> 
> *illinois>indiana.*
> 
> ...


It's a reported problem. You aren't the only one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol wild hook shot by big ben!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I really like Grangers game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with 4 already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive and dunk by Deng


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Nice drive and dunk by Deng


The radio is behind your posts.:biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on lil ben


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

narek said:


> The radio is behind your posts.:biggrin:


it does that. lol. I am watching the game here


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has 10 of our 12 points.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Deng going for 100 tonight!

He said he wanted to score 100 tonight, because Kobe had 81 a year ago today.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ut-oh gordan goes to the bench with a gimpy knee. thabo in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Our playoff chances without Gordon.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

tyrus with two turnovers in a row


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I love watching Tyrus play. He still makes stupid mistakes, but watching him jump around out there is impressive.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Duhon hasn't played yet? Is he getting traded?!?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The bench, before that Thabo jumpshot, was 0-6 with three turnovers.

Dare I say, play Duhon?

:bananallama:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh Lord. Jared in attendance with a blonde on his arm. This excites Stacey King.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow...so...many...turnovers this game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RoRo said:


> wow...so...many...turnovers this game.


Too many foul calls..


On a happy note, NY are down 3 to 29 in the first quarter to the Heat with 3 mins to go.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy looks energized with their new players.

The indy announcers are talking about the rust on the former warriours players.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm watching the Knicks game. They are down 29-3 with 3:19 left in the first quarter. I think it's been a 27-0 run by the Heat. 

I had to retype that sentence twice because the Heat kept scoring. Finally, Isiah called timeout.

Oh, and Wade isn't playing. Payton, Williams, Kapono, Mourning, Doleac, Haslem are doing all the damage.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I hope this isn't a preview of the Chicago/Indy football game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A contrast in play.

PJ Brown gets the ball next to the basket, misses badly, but draws the foul, goes 1-2 from the FT lines.

O'Neal gets the ball in the same spot, makes the layup and gets the FT and makes it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Down by 18. This is depressing. 

We look like two different teams, home and road.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

does gordan lose the jumpshot like that once a game now?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Play some damn defense what the hell is going on out there?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Down by 18. This is depressing.
> 
> We look like two different teams, home and road.


Maybe you guys need to make a trade or something.:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

$60M man. 1 rebound, 0 blocks, 3 points.

Bulls are saving the secret weapon for the 2nd half. HAWK!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone know what the deal with Duhon's lack of PT is? Just his recent suckiness? Injury? Trade?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Anyone know what the deal with Duhon's lack of PT is? Just his recent suckiness? Injury? Trade?


His slump made Hinrich's look like a slight dip. To take his FG% and 3pt% from 45% and ~40% down to 33% and 30%


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is this one of those Tyrus Thoms "super" games?

Just wondering what you guys saw in the 1st half. I missed most of it.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

How did Thabo look?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Is this one of those Tyrus Thoms "super" games?
> 
> Just wondering what you guys saw in the 1st half. I missed most of it.



He did the usual flashes of super athleticism and bonehead moves. I did see him wisely once stop himself from goaltending, which was good. The guy can jump out of the gym, but he has a lot to learn.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The bulls are getting zero from PF/C again. PJ's game is a joke. He is 0 for 2 and 1 for 4 FTs. He is 9 for his last 34 shots. His D is weak. His game is done but much like duhan it will weeks before skiles benches him. This team has no size and until we get a big man who can score we are hosed. Same thing last game against the jazz. Funny even thro thomas is not playing well tonight it is interesting that since thomas was taken out of the starting line up we are not playing as well. But skiles likes PJ. I am a fan of skiles but sometimes he is too fing stuborn for his own good.

And lets be real. Until we another big man to play along with Walance who can score we are going no where.

This small ball **** sucks and i am having a really hard time watching it. jump shot after jump shot. The league knows how the play the bulls now, they will double the shoter on every pick and roll since they know we dont have anyone to pass to underneath who can make a shot. Teams are going to double Gordon and KH on the perimeter and dare are big man to score and we all know they can't.

dg :chill: :chill:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Anyone know what the deal with Duhon's lack of PT is? Just his recent suckiness? Injury? Trade?


Thabo being showcased?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> How did Thabo look?



I'd describe him as "steady." He's looking increasingly comfortable, but certainly not overwhelming. 

Deng vanished off the face of the earth after a good first quarter. I'm still waiting for someone to tell Wallace that the season has started.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I'd describe him as "steady." He's looking increasingly comfortable, but certainly not overwhelming.
> 
> Deng vanished off the face of the earth after a good first quarter. I'm still waiting for someone to tell Wallace that the season has started.


His shot looks terrible. He rebounds like a small forward, which is a good thing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon guarding Dunleavy. Interesting.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> His shot looks terrible. He rebounds like a small forward, which is a good thing.



Yeah, there's so little arc on his shot. Very odd.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus, Big Ben. On consecutive possessions he gets toasted by Jermaine and then blows a rebound he should have snagged to give Indy a second possession on which they score.

Bulls down 20. Wake up!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Red's wrappers are extra loud tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I have to question Skiles' coaching this game.

Indy is playing a 6'10" SG. We're not stopping him from doing whatever he wants. Maybe if they play 1 guard and 3 forwards, we should, too.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this a joke? Have the Bulls decided to play like back in the post-Jordan years. LET'S GET SOMETHING GOING!! And I'm not even watcing the game. I'm looking at the stats, and that says the whole story.

Disappointing doesn't even begin to describe how I feel right now!

BLOOD ON THE ***DAMN HORNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls are sleepwalking through this game. They deserve to lose it if they keep playing this way. It's hard to support a team that doesn't seem to care about playing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I have to question Skiles' coaching this game.
> 
> Indy is playing a 6'10" SG. We're not stopping him from doing whatever he wants. Maybe if they play 1 guard and 3 forwards, we should, too.


Just as I type that in, Thabo in for Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A little warmth from the bulls lineup.

Cut the lead from 20 down to 15.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Do the bulls have a run in them?

Indy isn't exactly on fire.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

4th on Hinrich after the steal by Greene on Deng.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk's probably going to get a T.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich gets Ted up. Ugh. He's got a fire in him tonight, but it all feels like too little, too late.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ben Wallace has been stealing money from the Bulls.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep, that trade is definintely coming


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with 5 fouls now.

Maybe the Bulls ought to play the rookies and anyone else who could use some court time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy's announcers complaining about that foul on Armstrong. Said Gordon initiated the contact.

It was a fine play. Gordon got Armstrong up in the air, and that's going to be a foul unless he somehow gets a clean block or a strip.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Brilliant fast break.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with the magnificent Hulk maneuver for the layup and one. Just an awesome, powerful move. I bet he lifts weights.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon leads the Bulls back to within 9.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone else not seeing other posters' avatars?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OH MY GOODNESS!

Pure Gordon right there. Just nasty.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Anyone else not seeing other posters' avatars?


Yours and DaBullz aren't showing. I haven't really seen any others, but you're don't work.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

And please,

LET THE BLOOD FLOW ON THE HORNS!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon 11 points in Q3

He shoots to much and doesn't get his teammates involved.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Go Bulls! Watch Indiana fold! :yay:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gotta figure out how to stop Dunleavy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK

So let's run plays for Malik Allen for a few minutes.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Indy's announcers complaining about that foul on Armstrong. Said Gordon initiated the contact.
> 
> It was a fine play. Gordon got Armstrong up in the air, and that's going to be a foul unless he somehow gets a clean block or a strip.


I don't know, I thought Ben initiated the contact and was clearly fishing for a foul. That's a call that no Bull has gotten for years. I wonder if Gordon will have more clout with the refs if he continues to be a starter. In any case, Ben is getting scorer calls, and I like it.

What a way to finish of the quarter by Gordon. This is why some of us were concerned that our offense would stagnate if we trade Gordon even if we get a star big like Gasol back.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Okay, that's a relief. I thought some new software I downloaded from work may have screwed my computer up. I suppose it's a bbb.net thing that needs to be worked out. Thanks for responding.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben again with the nastiness. 9th straight 20-point game. He's doing his part.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Whenever I watch the play-by-play and Allen's in there, all I see is:

Allen Jump Shot:

Allen Jump Shot:

Allen Jump Shot:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy has been playing a lineup with Armstrong and 4 guys 6'9" or taller and it's killed us.

We're not seeing it right now (Daniels is only 6'6")


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


>


What is he carrying?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> What is he carrying?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks like a Louis Vuitton man purse. Yikes.

Snappy suit, though.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Nice, expensive suit. + 

Cheap, $10 headphones. -


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

narek said:


> What is he carrying?


His carrying a man bag...

I don't understand NBA players and man bags.. its just not right. Stern should ban them also..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

They're double teaming gordon any time he touches it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy's announcers keep saying Murphy's name. Great defense here, great defense there, yada yada. It does seem he's in the middle of a lot of good plays.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Gordon brings the Bulls back to life, but they still are trying to find a way to tank this game. I think they should just give the damn ball to Gordon and let him do his thing. NO ONE ELSE CAN SCORE TONIGHT. So give it to him and let him rescue this poor excuse for a basketball team tonight.

Next game, the core better be playing all-star basketball, because this is just embarassing. Like those 2 New Jersey games. Just embarassing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's a "murse". looks fake too.

whatup with the armband on kirk. (that tripping foul and subsequent T was bull****, btw.) 

meanwhile, chris duhon with the DNP thus far. 

:raised_ey


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> They're double teaming gordon any time he touches it.



Which is smart. Watching Thabo shoot that 3 made me cringe.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

One of the announcers is Quinn Buckner. Duhon reminds me a LOT of Buckner.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy's playing their huge lineup right now.
Hinrich is tiny next to Dunleavy (he's guarding him).

Bulls aren't getting rebounds too easily, and Indy is getting the offensive boards.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Wallace & PJ did not show up tonight. Thats 51+ minutes of mediocrity that cost us this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Indy's playing their huge lineup right now.
> Hinrich is tiny next to Dunleavy (he's guarding him).
> 
> Bulls aren't getting rebounds too easily, and Indy is getting the offensive boards.


Bulls counter with 3 guards and play zone.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

If the Bulls want a rebound, how about they take Malik bloody Allen out for Wallace?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We struggle to win games if 3 out of our main 4 guys don't score near 18+ each.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Wallace & PJ did not show up tonight. Thats 51+ minutes of mediocrit that cost us this game.


Wallace and Brown haven't showed up for 90% of the season. We shouldn't expect them to magically show up for a game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> One of the announcers is Quinn Buckner. Duhon reminds me a LOT of Buckner.


Really? Buckner was better. 

Also, my brother used to play pick-up ball with Quinn in Milwaukee. They met at a take-out Pizza place.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Scot skiles lives in a fantasy world where height doesn't matter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

just when you think it's over.

I tell my wife "we need 3x Gordon 3s and two stops." Gordon nails a 3 and draws a foul on top of it within 5 seconds.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon is simply amazing.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A foul, A foul, a foul!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Really? Buckner was better.
> 
> Also, my brother used to play pick-up ball with Quinn in Milwaukee. They met at a take-out Pizza place.


Similar games. No O, good D, could run an offense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Bulls have squandered so much! Ben rebounds but then misses badly and draws a T. Ugh. Frustrating.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

WOW holy ****.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Though Wallace and Brown have been bad, the lineups in the 4th have been brutal. Wallace should have been out there, unless he isn't physically able to go. Its not like Malik is getting any boards or doing anything special on D, or even his little jump shots.

Get a Gasol deal done Pax. And find a way to do it while keeping Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles wants a timeout.

Last time, he drew up the "Kirk, you go out there and foul out" play.

What this time?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Three words:


Bulls need size.

Nothing more to say.

P.S.: They also need to trade Big Ben and P.J. Biggest busts of the offseason. Get a scoring big. PLEASE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

Allen takes a long 2 and misses.

Gordon boards, hits the put back and 1

When you need a 3, he'll get it for ya.

:55 left, we need two stops and 2 buckets (one a 3)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

There's just not enough time left...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The problem with this team is that none of the young core seem to have the nads to tell Ben Wallace and PJ Brown to step the F up and start earning their paychecks. It's sickening to have to root for Wallace at this point.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Also, has the reason Duhon hasn't played been aired? or has Skiles just gotten tired of his poor play and decided to give Thabo a shot at his spot?


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't usually complain about officials.

But am I the only one who thinks this group of officials tonight has been trash?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> The problem with this team is that none of the young core seem to have the nads to tell Ben Wallace and PJ Brown to step the F up and start earning their paychecks. It's sickening to have to root for Wallace at this point.


That'd be Skiles' job:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn...
Why does Nocioni have a play like that every game it seems?

Open your eyes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls got their stop. Nocioni throws it to Armstrong.

It's over.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> That'd be Skiles' job:


Of course. But players might be more likely to listen to their peers.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> The problem with this team is that none of the young core seem to have the nads to tell Ben Wallace and PJ Brown to step the F up and start earning their paychecks. It's sickening to have to root for Wallace at this point.


I agree 100%.

Wallace and Brown were mistakes, IMO. They need to be shipped out of town, because it's obviously not working out the way it should have. We need offense from the post, because we can still use some of the other players to shore up the defense somwhat. T Thomas (key minutes), and anyone else we can get for Big Ben and PJ.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Nocioni is overrated by fans. He has really good games sometimes, but he also makes dumb plays that a 27 year old player should not make and he's not a good passer at all.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and meanwhile *38 year old* darell armstrong OWNED the bulls tonight.

_damn._


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> and meanwhile *38 year old* darell armstrong OWNED the bulls tonight.
> 
> _damn._


He's got fresh legs because he didn't play in the world championships over the summer.
:biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Why did Duhon not play?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Fire Paxon. Fire Skile. Trade everyone. Well, except Gordon of course.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> He's got fresh legs because he didn't play in the world championships over the summer.
> :biggrin:


:lol:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> Three words:
> 
> 
> Bulls need


Gasol


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Pax better be on the phone this minute for trades. It has to happen, and it better involved PJ Brown (maybe even Wallace). Things are going nowhere fast. The team is inconsistent at best right now, and they need some size in the front court, and a scoring big man. (A guy who can play in the paint and defend the other team's bigs).

I don't know what Pax has to do to get this team playing better basketball, but it could be helpful if they shipped out the dead weight from this team (Duhon, PJ, Wallace, Sweetney, even Noce is starting to disappoint me). Anyone else we can use as trade bait for Garnett/J.O./Gasol?

Please, Pax, do the "right" thing!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And this is why 50 wins is a pipe dream. Bulls are HOPELESS on the road. Just wait once we hit the West soon...it's gonna get downright ugly against big and athletic teams that we have no hope of matching up against. Even winning a game is going to be a struggle. 

Pax better do something quick to make up for doing jack**** this summer.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Duhon Hurt? Thabo got 25 minutes? Is he being showcased?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, at least the Knicks lost. Can't say I care too much given this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Duhon Hurt? Thabo got 25 minutes? Is he being showcased?


We needed him in there to guard Dunleavy (who played SG).

I really like this recent trade for Indy, FWIW


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Duhon Hurt? Thabo got 25 minutes? Is he being showcased?


I only saw maybe 5 minutes total of the game, but from what I understand, the Pacers were playing 4 players 6'9 or taller. Skiles had to use a taller player to compensate.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Denver has Melo back, and they are killing Memphis.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I only saw maybe 5 minutes total of the game, but from what I understand, the Pacers were playing 4 players 6'9 or taller. Skiles had to use a taller player to compensate.


Granger 6'9"
O'Neal 6'11"
Murphy 6'11"
Dunleavy 6'9"
Armstrong 6'1"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Granger 6'9"
> O'Neal 6'11"
> Murphy 6'11"
> Dunleavy 6'9"
> Armstrong 6'1"


Look at the minutes they played - and Foster is big, too:

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Indiana </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Granger</td> <td>32</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>7-8</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>19 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. O'Neal</td> <td>41</td> <td>8-22</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>5</td> <td>10</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>22 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Murphy</td> <td>34</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>8</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Dunleavy</td> <td>41</td> <td>5-13</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Armstrong</td> <td>34</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>2</td> <td>8</td> <td>10</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Daniels</td> <td>26</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Foster</td> <td>13</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left">  O. Greene</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Williams</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> I. Diogu</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> D. Harrison</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> J. Tinsley</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> R. Marshall</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>237</td> <td>34-79</td> <td>7-20</td> <td>23-32</td> <td>16</td> <td>47</td> <td>20</td> <td>18</td> <td>8</td> <td>4</td> <td>22</td> <td>98 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.430</td> <td>.350</td> <td>.719</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 12</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Denver has Melo back, and they are killing Memphis.


Thanks for the info regarding Duhon/Thabo everyone.

I really wanna see how this Melo-AI-(JR Smith) ball issue works out. I think AI and Melo have enough respect for each other, that they should work it out. Whoever is shooting better at the end of games should get the final shot, but is Melo's team, not AI's. 

JR is gonna come out and cry I bet since he won't get enough shots. Then again, he should get a lot more open 3's by teams collapsing on the two superstars.

Lets hope Memphis gets an UGLY LOSS.

Pax claims we need a long body next to Wallace to help him out. Lets go out and get the big man (and Warrick).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Pax claims we need a long body next to Wallace to help him out. Lets go out and get the big man (and Warrick).


If B.G. is involved, no way

He's UNTOUCHABLE IMO


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> If B.G. is involved, no way
> 
> He's UNTOUCHABLE IMO


I agree as the two of us have mentioned this in the Gasol thread.

Why can't we win on the road though?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I agree as the two of us have mentioned this in the Gasol thread.
> 
> Why can't we win on the road though?


Maybe for the same reason we win so much at home... Home court advantage.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I agree as the two of us have mentioned this in the Gasol thread.
> 
> Why can't we win on the road though?



Oh yeah, lol sorry, thought you may have went the 'f-it' route after today's game lol.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

1 of the dumbest TO's all year by a bull's player made just now and it's cost us big time.And i never thought it would be noc who committed it i was expect that from maybe duh-no,but noc basically cost us the game tonight.That and offensive reb's.


I don't know about you guy's but no 1 can hold on to the ball on reb's even wallace.All we do is tap the ball up in the air and pry that 1 of our own graps it,but what usually happens is the other team(who have better hands) graps the lose ball and scores.Or we just get out jumped due to lack of height which results in a 2nd chance which hurts us every time.We've needed size or consistancy from our front court and we've gotten neither over the last 30 or so game's,which has hurt of reb number's.Because we give up to man off reb to win with such a dep outside shooting team,pax's needs to do something,we just need a big body reb player period.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

This game was plain and simple the bullz had no energy really no offense they couldn't rebound to save their life. Just like the utah game.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> 1 of the dumbest TO's all year by a bull's player made just now and it's cost us big time.And i never thought it would be noc who committed it i was expect that from maybe duh-no,but noc basically cost us the game tonight.That and offensive reb's.



You know, I think this game was "cost" on more than one possession.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, being at that game wasn't exactly a pleasurable experience...48 minutes of *****ing about how awful the Bulls were playing. Thank god Gordon showed up to play, because it seemed like nobody else bothered. 

At one point, we had a lineup of Hinrich, Gordon, Sefolosha, Deng, and Chapu on the floor. And you wonder why the Pacers destroyed us on the boards?

Chapu's mistake was unbelievable. Absolutely ridiculous.

Does anyone know why Wallace barely played in the second half? Seems like we could've used him instead of running Noce at ****ing CENTER.



RagingBulls316 said:


> I don't usually complain about officials.
> 
> But am I the only one who thinks this group of officials tonight has been trash?


I sat in the nosebleeds tonight with the other Bulls fans (I swear, it seemed like our entire section was from Chicago), and we were all *****ing about the bad officiating all night long.



theanimal23 said:


> Why did Duhon not play?


Because he sucks.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Sham said:


> You know, I think this game was "cost" on more than one possession.


True,but who know's what happen's if we get a chance to tie.didn't we all think the suns game was in the bag and look what happen or the kings game look at what happened in less time.To me noc basically cost us any chance to win.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never win another game.


Sadly, you've been saying that more often than not lately.


----------

